# Installationsschlaufe bei Debian



## needcoffee (12. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir  Debian "sarge" Netinstallation runtergeladen, gebrannt und installiert -> 4 1/2 Stunden gewartet (256k  ) bis die restlichen Teile gesaugt waren und wollte die Installation zu Ende führen, da bekomme ich diese Meldung:

info: Switching console charset mapping to ISO-8859-1
info: Switching console charset mapping to ISO-8859-15
Konfiguriere das Grundsystem...
Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /use/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDrive
r/Stack.pm line 83
Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /use/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDrive
r/Stack.pm line 83
Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /use/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDrive
r/Stack.pm line 83
Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /use/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDrive
r/Stack.pm line 83
Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /use/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDrive
r/Stack.pm line 83
info: Switching console charset mapping to ISO-8859-1
INIT Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Nach 5 Minuten (steht ja da) macht er weiter und endet bei der gleichen Meldung. Habe das mal 15 Minuten laufen lassen, aber immer das selbe! Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung wie ich das umgehen kann o. ä.? Vielleicht im "Recovery-Modus" mit nem bestimmten Parameter?

Danke schonmal,

needcoffee...


----------

